# Problème de synchronisation iPod Touch 2G avec iTunes



## lempika (9 Juillet 2009)

Bonsoir,

Mon problème est le suivant : je possède 2 Macs dans mon bureau, un Mac Pro et un iMac, connectés au même routeur (le Mac Pro en RJ45, l'iMac en Wifi). Depuis peu, je suis l'heureux possesseur d'un iPod Touch 2G, qui se connecte lui aussi à internet via le même routeur. Le Mac Pro a une ip fixe, l'iMac et l'iPod Touch ont une ip dynamique DHCP. Ils sont tous les 3 sur le même réseau (192.168.1.x) et a priori tout fonctionne.

Je me suis procuré Jaadu, pour faire du VNC sur mon Mac Pro, et ça fonctionne sans problème.

Mais voilà, je me suis procuré 2 autres applications sur l'Apple Store, "Remote" et "Document To Go". Ces 2 applications n'arrivent pas à se connecter au Mac Pro (alors que Jaadu, si). "Remote" n'apparaît pas dans iTunes, et "Document To Go" reste invisible dans l'application Client OSX livrée.

Je me suis creusé la tête un moment, avant de m'apercevoir qu'en réalité, l'iTunes de mon iMac s'est approprié la synchronisation Wifi de mon iPod Touch 2G.

Donc voilà, l'iPod Touch veut absolument se "lier" à l'iTunes de mon iMac ; comment faire pour rediriger la synchronisation Wifi à l'iTunes (et à l'application Client de Document To Go) de mon Mac Pro ?


----------

